# Newborn sessions... So much pee!



## Kydahl

I'm realizing that purchasing all the props, furs, backdrops ect for newborn sessions can really add up.
I've also realized it's practically impossible to avoid "accidents" shortly after removing the diaper to get those cute "bare butt baby" shots. Is their some hidden secret im not aware of to avoid having all of your expensive props & furs covered in baby urine... Or worse?
Part of me is afraid of investing the 60+ dollars in a fur which is going to be ruined within the first 15 minutes of a session.

Also, where are some good places to purchase props for newborn sessions (aside from Amazon)


----------



## waday

Kydahl said:


> Also, where are some good places to purchase props for newborn sessions (aside from Amazon)


Check Etsy


----------



## The_Traveler

Babies start to pee when their pee-parts are exposed to the cool air.
Maybe start them naked somewhere else for a while.


----------



## runnah

Get some stain stick or charge enough to cover the cost of replacing materials.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'd probably use a changing pad and baby blankets that you can change during the session as needed. Parents might want to bring along a particular cute blanket they'd like used. (My background's as an EI Specialist but we didn't strip them all the way down, usually just to the diaper if for example the phys. therapist was going to be working with the baby, evaluating leg movement, etc.)

I've seen gauzy fabric marketed for baby photography but I don't know if that even meets standards for baby bedding, etc. If you're going to wrap a baby you need to make sure you leave room for the baby to be able to move the legs. I've seen photos and videos that don't necessarily seem to be using proper positioning for newborns.

You don't want to bind a baby's legs too tightly. Or let the head be flopped over putting the baby upright in a basket or bucket. Or put a newborn up on the elbows when they can't yet hold up the head (even though many photos have photoshopped adults' hands out of the picture it still often does not seem to be an appropriate way to position a newborn).

Please make sure you are using positions that are ways a pediatrician or medical personnel would recommend for a newborn. Don't do something just because it was in a baby photography video - people with cameras don't necessarily have any expertise to make recommendations in working with infants.

These show some proper techniques.

How to swaddle a baby | BabyCenter

Hip-Healthy Swaddling

Baby's First Photo | Bella Photography at Beaumont Birth Centers


----------



## PinkPoodle

I also am starting to get into newborn photography.  I heard the advice of taking cloth diapers and cutting them up into smaller sections to "stuff" either under the baby or between their legs to absorb some of that.  What I did in my last shoot is I had mom feed the baby and we started off with pictures where he could wear a diaper since we knew he would probably "go" shortly after being fed.  Then at the very end of the session around the time he would be waking for another feeding is when we took the diaper off and went for it.  We did change a dirty diaper, but he didn't go on any of the furs and fabrics.   

I purchased some props on Ebay for a pretty good price.  Also Etsy and I even crafted some of my own.  I bought my own soft fabrics in white/beige and dyed them to the shades I want and even crocheted my own baby pants, hats and diaper covers.  I also sewed and stuffed my own ottoman and built my own backdrop out of PVC pipes that is surprisingly easy to travel with.  Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## JustJazzie

Ive been watching white a bit of Ana Brandt videos in preparation for my session coming up. During her Q&A she mentioned that her process (after discovering the same thing you have!) is to feed, do wrap/clothed pictures until the baby needs a diaper change and then do the naked shots right after they have cleared themselves out.


----------



## chuasam

that's what diapers are for


----------



## wyogirl

It's inevitable. Learn how to launder a fabric before you buy it because any time a naked baby is involved.... Something or someone will be peed on or pooped on. Also, I recommend bringing a change of clothes for yourself to every baby session.


----------



## JoeW

Kydahl said:


> I'm realizing that purchasing all the props, furs, backdrops ect for newborn sessions can really add up.
> I've also realized it's practically impossible to avoid "accidents" shortly after removing the diaper to get those cute "bare butt baby" shots. Is their some hidden secret im not aware of to avoid having all of your expensive props & furs covered in baby urine... Or worse?
> Part of me is afraid of investing the 60+ dollars in a fur which is going to be ruined within the first 15 minutes of a session.
> 
> Also, where are some good places to purchase props for newborn sessions (aside from Amazon)



My understanding is that especially for boys, when cold air hits their penis (and that's a new sensation), they pee.  Which is why new parents often get peed on when changing diapers.

My advice....tell the Mom ahead of the shoot about this issue.   Advise her to give junior a little bit of experience with this (being exposed to the ambient air where you're shooting).  Partially this preps for the shoot.  But it's also a good way to minimize diaper rash (and that's a point to stress with Mom so there is a reason for her to want to do this a lot before the shoot).

As others have pointed out, putting down a liner or tarp is good.  You can go to Home Depot and buy a clear, transparent plastic drop cloth that is about 6x10 for about $5....it's a very wise investment (once had to use one when in the field and I got got in a downpour with no cover)...so buy a couple of them.  These things are packed up very small (about the size of a small burrito) so easy to throw in your bag.

As for props, most suburban neighborhoods with have stores where  people are recycling their baby stuff (no more babies on the way and they've got 3 strollers, a mess of onesies, and a ton of toys).  Anything you buy this way, be sure and disinfect after purchase.  Props for baby shoots run in to a bunch of categories.  There are the standard cliche (something that looks like a white sheepskin/wool rug), toys for baby to be occupied (plastic blocks to teeth on, animals that are cute, wooden blocks), props that might have some connection to the family (they have a dog, you have a toy dog....Dad likes to fish...you have a toy fish....Mom went to school at the local "U" and you have a onesie in the University colors) and then props that are child safe but will fascinate the baby....a sunflower, a ribbon and bow.  It's up to you to decide how much crap to acquire.  If you live in a University town or one where there are 1-2 big schools, it's worth it to have some sort of University-related prop (school colors, mascot, football with the University designation, etc.).  It's worth it going to a petstore and looking at some of the dog toys that are weird shapes, made to be chewed on, washable, might have holes in them to hold treats--it's not that you're going to stuff smashed carrots in it, it just might be something that fascinates baby and gets them focused on the toy rather than why Mom is standing right there but not holding her.

I'd also acquire a big piece of lace and a piece of white curtain (you can get them off of Amazon for just a couple of bucks.)  I would post a shot I just took of a nursing Mom using just such a piece of fabric but it would qualify as NSFW I'm afraid.  Anyway, the point is you can use the cloth/fabric to cover up distracting items (the baby's diaper, the mom's pants and maybe a little bit of weight left over from the pregnancy) and just expose the babies head and arms, the Mom's face and shoulders and a breast.  Plus, the white fabric serves as a great natural reflector...you put the baby down on that and you get nice soft flattering light all over the place, you minimize the need for speed lights and strobes (which some babies don't react well to).  It's white--so it stains.  But you could buy a 4-piece curtain set for probably $12 dollars and then you've got 4 white backdrops, ground covers, drapes.


----------



## The_Traveler

or, for the boys,


----------



## Lightscapade

I haven't read any of the replies and just skimmed the OP, but for new born poop stains I have found Blue Dawn Dish Liquid to be best for getting stains out. Followed by a full wash in the washer. 

Etsy has some amazing finds and check locally if you're looking for hand made things.


----------



## paigew

I don't do naked posed newborns anymore and a big reason is all the pee and poop lol. But I do have fake fur from ikea. They are like 20$ each and machine washable. I throw them on a bed or whatnot for a different texture.

Quick screenshot from my site
baby wesley’s documentary film | austin newborn photography


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I asume the clothespin posting is a (very bad and dangerous) joke. Using a clothespin in that manner can kill a kid. One lazy babysitter used a rubber band and the little boy died.


----------



## S.A.S Photography

I feel this would be one of the main reasons that they suggest you use a heater for newborn shoots. Keeping it a certain temperature to keep the baby comfortable and also keep them from peeing all over the place. I have also read that preparation as far as feeding and changing has plays a large role in prevention


----------



## Dmariehill

They sell tents for little boys to help prevent parents from getting peed on, those might be helpful depending on the pose.   The feed, clothed shots, then change diaper will help a lot.

But as a warning  - they talk about boys doing this, but my daughter got us more times than my son did.  Girls can make a fountain too.  

Another idea, is to put a clean unused diaper underneath the baby, you'll have to fold it around so that it doesn't show, but that would catch anything that came out.


----------



## vintagesnaps

A tent?? well that's a new one, just always used a diaper - place it in front then tuck it under and fasten the sides.  I agree, putting a diaper underneath sounds workable.

Keeping it warm would be good, as long as it doesn't get too hot. (I've toured a NICU, it gets darn warm in there if you're fully dressed! so warm for an adult should probably be fine for the baby.)


I may have already said this, but since this keeps coming up, if you're going to work with or handle someone else's baby, only do what would be recommended by medical or health professionals, newborn care that would be suggested to a first time parent. 

Only use poses/positions that are appropriate for the baby's age. DO NOT DO _*all*_ the poses you see in videos, those are done by people with cameras who may or may not have any expertise working with babies and do not always seem to demonstrate appropriate positioning for newborns.


----------



## Dmariehill

Here's the pee pee tents.  They're actually pretty funny.

Amazon.com : Beba Bean Pee-Pee Teepee Cellophane Bag - Weiner Dog : Baby Diapering Gift Sets : Baby


----------



## vintagesnaps

Now what is the point of that?? lol Just put a clean diaper on the kid already - and be quick about it!

I can't believe that people don't know how to change a diaper and think they need that. At 10 bucks probably somebody is making plenty of money for nothing much.


----------



## Dmariehill

vintagesnaps said:


> Now what is the point of that?? lol Just put a clean diaper on the kid already - and be quick about it!
> 
> I can't believe that people don't know how to change a diaper and think they need that. At 10 bucks probably somebody is making plenty of money for nothing much.



I agree,  I never bought them.  I think they're hilarious.   But some folks swear by them.   But for certain poses where a diaper wouldn't work, they could be a little more discrete.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Wait.  Newborns pee and poo all over everything if not covered in a diaper?

What???

Say it ain't so...


----------



## table1349

This thread has gone into the toilet.


----------



## Stradawhovious

gryphonslair99 said:


> This thread has gone into the toilet.




I see what you did there.


----------



## table1349




----------

